# New member hello



## Darren Brooks (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi, I've just signed up and taking time to enjoy the posts. 

About me:
I've trained in several martial arts - 10 years in shotokan karate, 9 years in Aikido, and 17 years of Taiji practice, with a bit of wing chun, judo, taekwando, and hapkido thrown into the mix. I just love the movement, the martial dance. Even the salsa lessons I'm taking now have so many martial applications!

I trained mostly in Chicago, but now I'm (finances allowing) a few semesters away from graduating acupuncture college here in Albuquerque, New Mexico. 

I've started a taiji class here in Albuquerque - my training is mostly Temple style from Waysun Liao's group (www.taichitaocenter.com). My first real taiji teacher was Kimball Paul, who I studied and lived with for about 5 years. Ron Hoffman would often come to visit, too (www.houseoftaichi.com). 

I'm also a massage therapist and have been doing bodywork since 1989. 

Nice to meet all of ya!

darren


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!  It sounds like you've got some great experiences to share.


----------



## Darren Brooks (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks - hope to share and learn.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 11, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 11, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## green meanie (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome and greetings!


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## matt.m (Jun 11, 2006)

hello and have fun.  Ask questions etc.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 11, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Kreth (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Darren.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Darren!


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  

Looks like you have a good bit of experience in a broad array of martial arts.  We certainly look forward to your posts.


----------



## MJS (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:supcool: 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Jun 12, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 12, 2006)

Enjoy the Board~!! Welcome 

~Tess


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to martialtalk. Hope you enjoy all that there is to offer here.


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 12, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Sounds like you have a wide range of experience.  Looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Darren!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 13, 2006)

Aloha and Welcome to MT.  Happy Posting.

Aloha 

Rick


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome Darren!


----------



## Drac (Jun 14, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT Darren....


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome, how's the weather in New Mexico


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome, Darren!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 17, 2006)

Hiya, welcome to MT


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 19, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to MT.  Happy Posting there is a wealth of information here.

Aloha 

Rick


----------

